# Heart rate monitor



## harrybarry (18 Sep 2011)

First of all Aldi are selling crane heart rate monitors for £12.99 just got one and they are spot on for a cheapo. 

Now for a question about how you should use they in target zones for fat burning, I am 45 180lbs and not that fit ! 
My resting rate is 55, and my max is 171. What is the best target zone and for how long just googled it and got all sorts of numbers. 

cheers in advance chaps


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2011)




----------



## sbseven (18 Sep 2011)

You can also plug your numbers into this link: http://www.machinehe...r_abcc_bcf.html

Assuming your MAX-HR 171 bpm is correct (and it's reasonably important it is correct, otherwise the calculated training zones will be skewed), your optimal "fat-burning" zone is around 102-128 bpm. This is commonly known as zones 1 and 2 or levels 1 and 2. Riding within these zones, fat burning can represent up to 85% of the total calories burned. If you ride harder than this (and it is very easy to do so), the body will burn proportionately more carbs and therefore burn proportionately less fat during the exercise period. Hence, riding "as hard as you can" is normally counterproductive to burning off excess fat, as you'll just be (quickly) burning off your (very limited) carbs store instead. Slow and steady is the best way to do this.


----------

